Ask HN: What would you change about HN if you could? - lainon
======
makecheck
I do not want a “mobile interface” in the sense of hamburger menus, etc. but
mobile should be a little better, such as:

\- Bigger up/down vote buttons or more spacing.

\- Better mobile rendering of preformatted comments (currently unreadable
without tons of awkward scrolling).

\- Better navigation of extremely long comment threads. (Indentation alone is
lost after awhile; vertical lines might help.)

------
unimpressive
Add support for exporting your saved stories to the API.

Right now I have to use a home made utility for it:

[https://github.com/JD-P/HackerNewsToJSON/](https://github.com/JD-P/HackerNewsToJSON/)

------
mrfusion
I’d love to be able to only see new comments since I last viewed the thread.
(On iPhone)

------
taprun
Notification when someone replies to a comment I made.

~~~
grzm
Use 'dangrossman's [http://www.hnreplies.com](http://www.hnreplies.com)

------
taf2
Exclude news sources. HN was really awesome before it started being exploited
by clickbait news that I don’t mind but I can get via Reddit or consume
directly. Content here that focuses on tech problems and neat solutions.
Debate about standards but limited political stuff would be very cool Imo...
kind like if I walked into a room of programmers and scientists and talked
shop

~~~
lainon
[https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/) is what you're looking for then

------
perilunar
\- larger font-size, especially on mobile and tablets

\- cleaner markup (no tables!)

------
mrfusion
The title field is hard to work on iPhone when submitting a story. If the text
is longer than the box it’s hard to move around the title to edit it.

------
archagon
A quote tag that doesn't break on mobile.

------
davchana
API endpoint for all of my upvotes (might be after authentication or not)

~~~
severine
[https://news.ycombinator.com/upvoted?id=davchana](https://news.ycombinator.com/upvoted?id=davchana)

~~~
davchana
Sorry, I was not clear or specific; i am happy for above, but I wished the
same for all of comments I upvoted too.

~~~
severine
[https://news.ycombinator.com/upvoted?id=davchana&comments=t](https://news.ycombinator.com/upvoted?id=davchana&comments=t)

~~~
davchana
Wow this is gold, thanks :)

------
Rjevski
Automatic proxying of links through Archive.is or similar service to bypass
paywalls and other bullshit.

------
ttonkytonk
Allow account deletion.

~~~
Raed667
What does that mean? Delete all posts and comments made by that account?

That will get you a reddit style of threads:

[deleted] [deleted] [deleted]

Also many people are keeping copies of everything going on in HN via the API
or scrapping, so that's probably pointless.

------
SubMachineGhost
opening links, comment in an other tab.

